# Is it ibs or a gynacologic problem?



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Ok, I know some of you that have been on the board for a while are familiar with me. I have often posted about a fear of ovarian cancer. Well, these days that fear has calmed a bit but I still feel really confused about exactly what is going on with my body.At what point can you just except an ibs diagnosis and move on? I have been through the usual testing, but I still often wonder is it a gi problem or a gyn problem. I know some of you have endo, which I understand can cause gi problems, and that it can only be found through laprascopy. At this point, my gyn doctor doesnt believe that endo is my problem. And I also am not to eager about jumping into any surgery. But Im still confused about whether to keep on pursuing what is wrong with me, or just be confident with an ibs diagnosis. It just seems like since I first got sick with the ibs, my menstrual cycles have been irregular along with a whole lot of other unexplained symptoms. I have been to so many different doctors, and all they seem to say is, its ibs. I can live with the pain and discomfort of ibs, but what I am having trouble with is the feeling of feeling like I should be doing something more to get some answers about my health. But every time I go to the doctor or see a new doctor, I feel like they might think Im a nut job. You know how people always say "when you are really sick or got somehting really wrong with you , you will just know it". Well, I have felt that way the whole time I have been sick , which has been almost 2 years now. But how does a person know if their intuition is right, or if maybe its just the panic taking over? I hope Im not confusing anyone else . I make enough confusion for me. Sorry to ramble on, I just need to vent soemtimes and hear other peoples opinions.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Beth!I am pretty much in the same boat. Had a colono, blood tests, urine tests, ultrasounds (2 pelvic and 1 endovaginal - in September and November). Everything was normal. I am still feeling pain (pelvic pains) and wondering if somebody missed anything. Just like you, I am so very scared it could be ovarian cancer. My dad is a GP and has told me many a times that he is not worried at all; the ultrasounds are normal. He has also mentioned that once I get it into my head that I am OK, my condition will improve. I found my period to be very painful and longer than the usual. Sometimes, I even touch a hard spot over the abdominal area, which one doctor diagnosed as a fibroid. However, the ultrasound never caught it. Sex is painful (or at least, feels painful)... I bleed on occasions after intercourse (but mostly days before and after my period). I went back to see my GP and he referred me to a GYN. Unfortunately, my appointment is only scheduled for January 28. In the meantime, I find it hard to concentreate. I try to tell myself that if there was something really wrong, something would have shown up in all my tests. I take tylenol 3, which helps. However, I try to take only one a day so its effects are maximal. BTW, my GP said that I should undergo a laparascopy. Had one 12 years ago to eliminate the possibility of endo, and nothing was found. Just like you, I wonder why I am not satisfied with all the normal results I have gotten so far. I am still debating whether or not I should go adhead with the lap. But you know what, at this point, there is so much pain involved that I feel that I need to go through with it, if only to get peace of mind.Hope you will be OK... Don't hesitate to write back; I know exactly how you feel.Nat


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi nat, I also have the painful intercourse, its a burning stinging kind of pain. And I started having irregular periods when all of this started . I was put on birth control pills for that and it regulated my cycles, but I just went off of them to see if they were what is causing some of my strange symptoms. If it were only the bowel problems I was having I think I would be more confident with the ibs diagnosis. But when other things seem to be messed up also its hard to believe that there isnt something more going on. I think Im starting to hate being a woman. My first gynacologist I went to was a man, and he chalked it all up to ibs and hormones. So I switched to a female doctor thinking she might understand how exactly my body is feeling since she is a woman and has the same parts. But she doesnt think its anything other than ibs either. After a while you start to question your sanity. I feel like such an idiot sometimes when I go to the doctor. I just feel like they think Im crazy because I keep coming back with the same complaints and they keep insisting nothing other than ibs. Right now, I just keep telling myself that if Ive got something worse than ibs, I will find out soon because at some point if it is something worse I think I would start feeling a lot worse myself. And like you I try to reassure myself that after all of those tests, if something was really wrong it would have been found. Somethimes its hard to listen to that when your having all kinds of unexplained symptoms.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I hear you Beth... It seems everyday brings a new battle. Worse part, I can't appreciate the moment because I'm so worried about the last few tests (Upper GI series and lap). When I mentioned to my GP (a man, BTW) that I thought I was going into a depression and needed something (anything), he informed me that he couldn't do anything for me until the tests were done. Problem is, I need help now, not two months from now. He also refused to manage my pain (and it is pretty wicked at times). He said, can't prescribe anything until we know what's wrong. I finally convinced him to give me tylenol 3. You know Beth, we should not think of the worst, my dad said Pelvic pains are the most common complaint amongst women. Also, they are very hard to diagnosed and often remained unexplained (can be caused by back problems, urinary track disorders, GI problems, varicose veins, to name a few...). Another thing that might reassure you, cancer does not usually hurt (another thing my dad tells me all the time). It's ususally discovered through routine check-ups... If I have to live with this for the rest of my life, I will go insane... Do you do any physical activities (sports and the like)? Do you have any hobbies? I barely do anything, or even socialize anymore because I never know how I'm going to feel. I used to be very active... I sometimes wonder if I would feel better if I wasn't always thinking of my problems (probably). Hope your day is going alright. I am getting ready to have some people over (it's been months -my husband feels like he is living with a hermit!). I'm not 100% but I don't think I've ever known a painless day since August 2000!)...Take care!Nat


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Nat, like you I dont feel 100% but there are days when I feel almost there. As far as any physical activity the answer is no I dont do any routine of any sort. I always say that Im gonna start exercising but can never stick with it. I also have noticed,(and maybe its just part of getting older and aging)that my body is just not what it used to be. I am 29 years old but I feel like 80. When I was around 20 I felt like there wasnt anything I couldnt do physically. Now I feel lucky to be able to walk briskly around the block. If I even think about running I feel like my asthma is gonna kick in before I even take off. Which makes me think that maybe all I need is to get back into shape and exercise. Maybe that would help some of my problems. But its hard to stay motivated. I hope your evening goes well. And feel free to email me anytime you want to talk about ibs or life in general. I know they both can be not so pleasant. By the way, I have also heard from my doctor that cancer doesnt normally cause pain.Also, I have been struggling with depression since all of this started. I have tried different medications for it, but they seem to have too many unpleasant side effects for me. Paxil worked really well for my depression but it made my c worse. So I had to stop taking it. Then I tried celexa, but got no results. Then prozac but it gave me really bad headaches. So I discountinued it because the headache was too much. I figured I already got enough problems as it is.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Beth!Just woke up after a nice evening with friends. I feel the same way as I usually do: fine when I get up (that is, no pain) than I start hearing the noise in my stomach, the need to go (and the feeling of incomplete evacuation), the pressure on the abdomen and rib cage, and the headache. Actually, today, I am lucky, the pelvic pain is minimal. I am 37 and feel 80 as well. Just can't wait to be able to do anything I like, without any concerns (that'll be the day!).At this point, the worst for me is the waiting game. I wish I could fastforward to January 28, when I am going to see my GYN and maybe, just maybe, find an answer to my questions...Hope you are doing OK.Well, good thing is, it's Sunday. The kids and my husband are at home and we are all appreciating each other's company...







Nat


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Hello ladies. I hope you don't mind I jump in here. I felt like I was reading my own writing! I am 37 and feel like I'm 80. Last year when I had my terrible upper abdominal pains I begged for tests. Despite everyone's opinion (GI and personal doctor) that it was IBS and anxiety, I was determined something else was going on. He ordered a CT scan which came back normal, but showed an enlarged uterus. Hmm? That scared me, grandmother died from uterine cancer, I had already had one abnormal Pap smear (CIN-I). Ultrasound showed enlarged uterus and ovarian cyst. Okay, come back in 2 months. Another ultrasound, ovarian cyst gone. Okay doc, now what, what about the enlarged uterus. She said "youre uterus is no more enlarged than it was when you first came to my practice". Oh, did I have an enlarged uterus? Gee, I guess you wouldn't think of telling me that. I have too many "contributing factors". I know that they think I'm a crackpot when I come in with abdominal pain. I think I have a little bit of reason to be paranoid. Two abnormal Pap smears now (had another in June), grandmother died from uterine cancer (although 80-y-o), my sister has a giant tumor in her gut (in remission but still there...), my brother had testicular cancer stage IV three years ago, and worst of all since I transcribe medical reports it makes me all the more paranoid about what can happen... You can't say these things in the doctor's office though, they look like they're going to call the white coats and give you a tranquilizer shot. So anyway, sorry to babble. I still have pelvic pain, especially during ovulation which can dampen to mood significantly. Maybe if I lost this extra 30 pounds I'd feel better but I can't stay on an exercise regimen. I'll be good for 2-3 days and then "poof", motivation gone....Thanks for letting me ramble....


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi karen, I would probably be worried also if I had 2 paps come back abnormal. Have you tried seeing a different doctor? If your current doctor doesnt seem too concerned about your abnormal paps I think I would go to another doctor. Not trying to scare you or anything , I just would want an explanation for why two paps would be abnormal. I can understand why you feel like they might think your a crack pot. I often feel that way when I go to see a doctor. IM usually complaining of the usual symptoms . They probly think I just like to complain or soemthing.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Karen, sorry to hear that you are in the same predicament as Beth and I (and I'm sure, from what I read on the BB, there are many more like us). I think I might have "ran" into you on the board. Just like you, I work in the medical field (medical translator) and I see all kinds of reports. I know my GP thinks that he can't help me and would rather pass the buck (or the problem) to somebody else. My pain is always there - whether it's a headache, pelvic pain, back ache, etc - the only thing that changes is the intensity. All I really want is to see a GYN to make sure that everything is alright. When they told me that my appointment was at the end of January, I broke down and cried... I keep on telling myself, there has to be a closure. In the meantime, life goes on (at a very slow pace). It was nice to hear from fellow sufferers and to know that I am not alone in this fight! One day, I might just be able to handle this IBS, as long as I know that it's all there is to it...







BTW Karen, did the doctor ever mentioned a laparascopy or is it out of the question? Nat


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Hi Beth. My OB/GYN is keeping a pretty good eye on it I guess. I was coming in every 6 months for Paps and then 3 months, now back to 6 months. I had a biopsy this last time that came back negative, no infiltration. The follow-up Pap after three months was normal. Now I go in six months. It's a pain in the butt, but, I'm glad we have these tests to check, especially the new Thin-Prep, which is suppose to be much more accurate. I've also had two breast biopsies, both benign, both keeps my paranoia fueled! I have a friend from high school that has hardly had anything physically wrong with her for her entire life. She listens to my stuff and is in awe. (Just like these people who are 40 and have never had a cavity!) Oh well, just hanging in there best I can for an "old lady".


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Sorry Nat, I called you Beth, I'm such a dip. About the laparoscopy. I wouldn't mind it. The only one I've ever had was in '96 when they tied my tubes after Hannah was born. Thanks for the response. Take care.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Karen, I would not worry too much about abnormal pap tests. Cervical cancer can take up to 10 years to develop. What they find are pre-cancerous cells, which makes this cancer one of the most preventable - and treatable - in the whole bunch







.As far as the lap is concerned, I am pushing for it big time. If you feel that it could ease your mind, you should mention it to your doctor. A lot of conditions cannot be detected with ultrasounds (endo, enlarged pelvic veins, and so forth...). As I mentioned earlier, I had one 11 years ago or so and in 1996 (tubal ligation) after the birth of my last child. Be perseverent, it's your body and your health. Nobody else will care for it as much as you do...







Nat


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi guys talk about your life flashing befoure you. I have been severly sick now for 6 months. I feel like ripping out my left ovary. I had the ultrasound done they couldn't find the left one but the right one was perfect. The pain on my left side is excuciating. I go around holding it. My periods are all out of sink they come when they want too and when they do look out. I go threw 30 tampons in the first 2 days or three days. I hemmorage really bad I soak threw the tampon and a pad and have even ruined my sofa. I end up in bed because I loose my strengh from my periods and the pain from my periods have intensifed so badly. I am stuck in the position that I can't get into see my gyn til Feb 20th, 2002 and thats a rush appointment my family doc has reccomended a hysterectomy and at this point I could do it on myself I am so sick. At the last appointment he asks are you sure its not your Ibs and I say yes. Duhhhhhhh. MEN!!!!!




























I know what I would like to do to them







any way I know how you feel good luck.Denise


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Denise... I see that GYN's are hard to consult in your part of the world as well... Isn't it depressing? Here in Moncton, it takes two months to see any specialist. I also get the pain in the left lower abominal area. There are days that I basically want to open up my abodmen and take everything out (seriously, I won't do it but it's the worst pain I have ever felt - labor pains were nothing compare to that)







Well, hope you have some good days...Hang in there!Nat


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Beth, though no one will just blurt it out (my drs) i feel 100% this is all from hormones,i really do.I have right sided pain that doubles me over with the P.Pain with ovulation,etc. i think its all linked the IBS/GY problems.I have had enough of the pills also,they make it worse. I have had dozens of tests,except the colon and the lap.I have no D or bleeding,i am more of a C type.My problem has always been painful clots. In any case,i too have been sick for a while 4 years,it will be 5 in April,and still no answers,but i still stand on the hormone theory. Krissy


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Krissy, if you don't mind me asking so, how old are you? I'd love to think it's my hormones acting up on me, but I am 37 years old







. I never expected to be feeling this way at my age. Thought I had a few good years ahead of me!







I was also told by a doctor that it might be hormones... Nat


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Nat, sorry to tell you this,i just turned 36,and i just know thats what this is,i just know it.My GY did in a way tellme its hormones,and gave me pills,now on the second type,i've had enough! they make me worse.I am still searching for answers,but from the times of the month i am the worst,i know what it is.I had a hormone panel done 2 years ago,it was normal,but i am about to ask for it again. Krissy


----------



## charlee (Dec 12, 2001)

Hi ladies. This is my first time on this board. I couldn't beleave when I clicked on this topic- it is exactly why I came on here. I am also 37 and for the last two years I have been through hell. When the cramping pains started I was sent to a stomach doc who did the colonoscopy and it came back okay. Then I went and had the cat scan, the upper and lower gi, every test imaginable and all came back okay. Then, since the cramping pains seem to come and get bad when I ovulate, I was sent to a gyn. He who did the ultra sounds and paps and what not and all came back okay. They looked at me like I was nuts. I had been through a major depression (out of nowhere) and had been on anti-depressants so they all just said it was stress or depression and go back on the pills.Not acceptable. The third gyn I went to insisted it is endo and wanted to do a lap- even though the seond gyn said that he didn't think it was endo because my ultra sound showed my "lining" to bee too thin, consistant with low estrogen (having early menopause symptoms too, but thats another story). So this third gyn - a man- said , "if you don't let me open you up and look inside there is nothing more I can do for you but give you pills for anxiety".I was so upset I cried in his office, which confirmed his beleaf that I was nuts.So here I am two years later, terrified of hospitals and surgury so I will NOT have a lapro. I am becoming convinced it is IBS. My cramps get worse when I get stressed. the most horrible experience of my life was last week during finals (I am back in college) when I crapped in my pants on the way to school and couldn't go home because the finals. It was horrible and I have cried for days over it.I'm sorry this is a book here- I am just so happy that I have found other women who I can relate to. So how DO you know if it is IBS or endo? Anyone? Thanks for being so patient with me.--Charlee


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Charlee, glad that you are finding a place to vent... As for knowing whether or not you suffer from IBS, that's another story. The diagnosis of IBS is one of elimination. I know you don't want to have a laparascopy but you might have to. It's the only way to diagnose endometriosis or any other ailments such as problems with pelvic veins, etc.). I went through it 10 years ago for pelvic pains and 5 years ago for tubal ligation. It was not so bad. I am scheduled to see my GYN in one month and I assume that he will suggest a lap. On the other hand, since all my ultrasounds were normal, he might take another path (maybe try birth control pills to control the pain). Who knows...Nat


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Charlee & Ladies, i was told the exact same thing! thin lining,no lumps etc. normal pap.I happen to think the lap will make me worse,i know 3 woman personally that had the lap,their drs swore up and down it was endo,and it wasn't! i have also had all tests come back neg. the only thing i haven't had is a colon. I have to schedule a ultrasound,again....but after he examined me last time,2 months ago,he said he felt nothing at all,so i just don't know what to think either,but it seems there are alot of us on the same boat.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I agree krissy, it seems like a lot of the women here are experiencing the same sort of thing. I was going to say maybe this ibs thing is some new kind of female problem, but that wouldnt make sense because there are men that have ibs. For now, I guess we just keep scratching our heads and contemplating.


----------



## bellybabe (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi everyone, this is my first time to this site and it's such a relief. I have suffered from chronic pain during my periods for about 13 years, but have had contraceptive injections which stop my periods completely for the last 5 years, as this is the only way I can not be in pain. I went to numerous gyneys and they had no idea what the problem was and their last resort was to offer me a lap, even though my symptoms were not correct for endo. I refused because they said they may not know any more afterwards any way. So I have no pain now as I have no periods - highly recommended if your pain is untollerable like mine was. - I used to have D and be vomitting with hot and cold sweats and sometimes faint. Has anyone else experienced periods like this?About two or three years ago I started to develop IBS which felt similar (though milder) to my period pain, so I've wondered if there's something wrong with my bowels. But reading this site today I realise that it is of such high concern to other women, the two seem certain to be linked. This is a great releif to me as my greatest fear was that there was something wrong with my reproductive system so maybe I wouldn't be able to have kids. But if it's just my bowels at least I may have kids, even though the pregnancies are sure to be excrutiatingly painful. Such a relief to know others are going through the same thing! - although not good for you of course!Love Belly Babe


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

my God I hope every woman who posted to this message reads this one. I actually was so upset by what I was reading that I couldn't even finish all the messages.I wanted to say that ladies, I've been there, and I've come out the other side. PLEASE DON"T GIVE UP!Just to give you a background on my situation:I have had every GI test done known to man, colonoscopies, sigmoids, upper gi, endoscopies, barium enemas, ph probes, motility tests, gallbladder studies, biopsies of stomach, small bowel, HIDA scan of gallbladder. Did I forget anything? AFTER all that It was found that I had stage IV endometriosis. I've had 4 surgeries in 4 years with a hysterectomy, appendix, and gallbladder removal. I had endo on my diagraphm even and my bowels.The reason I am saying all this stuff is that I went to 6 Gynocologists in the full range, men, women etc. before I got one that would listen to me. All 6 gave me a diagnosis of IBS ONLY and nothing else. I had normal pelvic exams always. I was told to seek therapy and that all my pain was in my head. I was put o prozac and offered other antidepressants. ......UNTIL.........as if by accident my GI doc said he saw irregular "fibroids" pressing down on the outside of my bowel during my 2nd colonoscopy.I was sent to a new GYN who said nothing was wrong as well. I remember we sat there arguing whilst my legs were in the stirrups that the GI doc didn't know about the woman's reproductive organs so he was wrong. I was furious. I said "NO YOU LISTEN TO ME" and she did a rectal (not fun) and she felt a small something. She sent me off to vaginal ultrasound and I had surgery for major endo2 weeks later. After that I did my homework and got a specialist. I am MUCH better than I was!!!Yes I still have IBS but I also had a chronic and horrible disease that was pushed off by 6-7 other docs before I got help.My point here is PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP on your feelings about something being wrong. I second guessed myself for years and thought I was some head case and I wasn't. Educate yourselves and realize that you know your body better than anyone else. If a doctor poo poo's you, find another one. It's very difficult and feels emotionally straining but in the end you will feel better and get the validation you deserve. I found out in my journey that just because someone has the title of M.D. doesn't mean they are capable or even worthy. They are still people and they have egos and make mistakes. Keep that in mind.sorry to be all dramatic but I feel so strongly about this subject.take care and don't give uptiffany


----------



## irishayes (Feb 10, 2001)

Well, here's my situation.I went in in December for a combo gallbladder removal/laparoscopy. Two different docs. The gallbladder had adhesions all over it and was inflamed.My gyn Dr. really couldn't do the lap because when he went in to look, there were so many adhesions he couldn't get through. Says my uterus is enlarged, and he "thinks" it may be a parasitic fibroid ???!!?!? What the heck is that? He didn't see any endo, but then again, he couldn't see anything, really.I am meeting with him next week to discuss what I want to do. As he sees it, I have two choices: live on pain meds, or have a hysterectomy.Then I went to my general surgeon for a post-op check after my gallbladder removal and he told me about a woman who was diagnosed with IBS for years, and then she got a blockage. He went in to do a partial bowel removal, and found endo had adhered to her bowel and made it have a hairpin turn that was causing her problems.How on earth do I get diagnosed what my problem is??? I have had 5 bouts of diverticulitis and ALL of them just happened to occur on the first day of my period. But the Drs. say it is coincidence.What to do????


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, I'm one of those women who also has had some problems. It's hard to tell what's been going on, and I've about given up even thinking about it anymore, ya know? Can't tell if I've been high in estrogen or low - or both! I've had symptoms that could be suggestive of both. Those basic little hormone panels don't necessarily tell you much, if you ask me. What does seem fairly clear to me, though, is that I've prob. been low in at least progesterone for quite some time (many years?). Using just a bit of OTC pro. cream has helped me - but, of course, for me, it seems to have GI side-effects.







I also was told, after a lap., that I probably have adenomyosis (not a clear-cut diagnosis, though), which is an internal form of endo. and which could explain my dreadful cramping but not everything. I seemed to be doing better overall just recently. Just thinking that, though, jinxed me!







Now, this week, I suddenly seem to have developed IBS-like symptoms again (or something like it caused by too much Zantac for another set of problems?). I also have had a painful ovulation (or, really, I get the most pain just before ov.) again this time, including bloating and burning, which then makes me have to empty the bladder a lot. Various gyno. problems, digestive problems, nerve problems, bladder problems, spinal problems, heart problems, allergies? - arrgghh! I also know medication gives me some undesirable side-effects. What is causing what?







So, I "give up"! At least I take care of myself - do what I can - and have gotten my pain (usually, that is) to a more manageable level than a couple years ago. On I go to face other life challenges!


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Wow, I can relate SO much to this topic. I have the mid-cycle pain, the severe left side pain, backaches, headaches, etc.... I just went to the gastro guy to ask more questions, have an appointment tonight with the gyno. All comes down to hysterectomy but no guarantees. I end up getting so upset and frustrated with the doctors attitudes and no pain relief it just compounds everything. I have spent the last 2 years in excruciating pain because I can't get something of a close answer to the cause. My last lap left with laser surgery only left me pain free for about a month, seems like its never ending.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Well, we could go on for ever on that subject, could't we? I am depressed to see that so many women have the same problems that I do and still no answers. My appointment to the GYN is on Jan. 28 and I don't even think that he'll be able to help. After all, all my tests were normal, even the ultrasounds. I am constantly in pain (but not at night - although I don't find my sleep to be restorative). The worst part is that it changes all the time. It used to be lower abdominal pain, then I felt back pain... now it's pressure on my rib cage, just under the right breast. I can't figure it out and it is very stressful. Had to vent, sorry!Nat


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Nat, my pain is constantly changing also. Mine has literally moved all over my body. It almost feels like some sort of infection or virus or something that is trying to work its way through my body. Doesnt it just make you want to pull your hair out? I feel like Im running around in circles. I never know which doctor I should be seeing because of the traveling pain thing. Yours sounds exactly like mine. I went through the back pain thing , I thought I was going to die, then it was and still currently is the pain and aching in the rib cage area and abdominal area. And now this crazy breast problem Im having. Im also having major problems with gassiness. I will wake up in the night with what feels like trapped gas, it makes my abdominal area ache and hurts clear through to my back. Usually if I can get rid of the gas the pain will go away. Right now, the worst thing for me is this breast pain. It just wont go away entirely. It will go away for maybe a few days, but then it comes back. My doctor keeps saying its a musclular problem. But to me it feels more like hormones.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi Beth. I do know that some IBS is aggrivated by fluctuation of hormones. That may explain why the IBS is worse for many during their period. I was told I had IBS 5 years ago. I still have not accepted it as the only problem. It had gotten really bad last year to the point that the IBS caused my period to be more frequent and more painful, either that or the hormones cause the ibs to worsen. It go so bad that I actually had to have a total Hysterectomy: uterus, one ovary both tubes, and cervix are all gone. I was 29.That was May of 2001. It showed that I did indeed have endo which never showed up during 4 laparoscopies over 3 years. I can say honestly that I am no better and no worse. The only change is that I am not bleeding constantly, I think that instead of having a 3-7 day period, I had a 3-5 day relief from it each month only, with the rest of the days cramping and bleeding heavily. I still have the IBS, and each month I can still feel pms from my last ovary. Doc is thinking of taking it out, but at 30 he doesn't want me to have to go through menopause without hormone replacement therapy, but I can't safely take hrt because I have had blood clots and 2 strokes. My only advice to you really is to do what you think may be right for you. I did what doctors told me to and now I have nerve damage in my abdomen and my pelvic floor, so in a sense the hysterectomy made parts of the IBS worse. I only revel in the fact that I don't have to deal with having my monthly period.good luck to you and I hope you find the answers you are looking for.Love, hugs, and prayers to youSandi


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I have been on a few sites, trying to look into perimenopause. I think I will talk to my GYN about all the changes my body has been going through in the last year or so. I don't know if he'll be able to explain the pelvic pain and the ledge that I feel in that area but hey, something has got to be done. I just can't see living this way for the rest of my life. It goes from uneasiness to plain agony... I am seriously starting to think that I need an anti-depressant. My GP refuses to give me any until we know for sure it's IBS and not a gynacologic problem. The wait is killing me... This could go on forever.







Nat


----------

